# New BBQ Smoker, apply gasket and RTV before or after first seasoning?



## sellersjr (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello All!

BBQ Noob Question #112,416:

I have ordered a new smoker to add to my smoker toolset, a Brinkmann Vertical Smoker, and have picked up the RTV silicone and ordered the flat gasket from BBQGasket.com -- but was wondering, should I season the smoker first and then apply the RTV and/or gasket, or apply it as I put it together and then season the smoker?

Sounds like a simple question on the surface but I was concerned the smoker may seal itself during the seasoning cook and perhaps the sealant methods may be better after?

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

*Bob Sellers*

*Chief Cook -- Pit Master*

*KCBS: Kilted Swine BBQ*

*twitter: @sellersjr*

*http://kiltedswinebbq.com*

*Anyone can put the heat to meat but few can bar-b-cue...*


----------



## waywardswede (Jul 22, 2014)

I applied all of my mods before I fired it up.  Seemed to me that the gasket / rtv would stick better before any smoke / grease residue was on the surfaces, and that it would be easier to work with.  It's been close to a year, and everything is holding up very well, I haven't had to re-do anything yet.  I have the vertical with the offset fb, not sure which one you're getting, or if it matters.  You can follow the link in my signature line to see what I did, if it would help.

You should post some information about yourself over at Roll Call, there are a lot of people here with a ton of experience, and they're crazy helpful.  Post some pictures when you get it, we all like to see new smokers!


----------



## sellersjr (Jul 22, 2014)

Many thanks! I was kinda leaning that way but there was a little seedling of doubt after watching all the Youtube videos and noticing that many added after the first burn. I figured I might as well save my self some time and apply the RTV and gaskets as I put it together, after making sure the doors closed well enough and there wasn't any visible damage that may cause an exchange.

I am planning to do a picture "thread" on my website when the smoker arrives sometime tonight and I go to pick it up (I like my UPS driver, have a trailer and Home Depot is not that far away from me, so had it delivered to the store 8))

I will post them here as well.

Thanks!

*Bob Sellers*

*Chief Cook -- Pit Master*

*KCBS: Kilted Swine BBQ*

*twitter: @sellersjr*

*http://kiltedswinebbq.com*

*Anyone can put the heat to meat but few can bar-b-cue...*


----------



## andrewjc83 (Apr 30, 2020)

sellersjr said:


> Many thanks! I was kinda leaning that way but there was a little seedling of doubt after watching all the Youtube videos and noticing that many added after the first burn. I figured I might as well save my self some time and apply the RTV and gaskets as I put it together, after making sure the doors closed well enough and there wasn't any visible damage that may cause an exchange.
> 
> I am planning to do a picture "thread" on my website when the smoker arrives sometime tonight and I go to pick it up (I like my UPS driver, have a trailer and Home Depot is not that far away from me, so had it delivered to the store 8))
> 
> ...


Any update to this?
I am awaiting my first horizontal offset (DynaGlo signature).
Saw a great video where he RTV the firebox seam, and connection. 
as well as all the connectionsin the cooking chamber.
side note- not that handy. Would I apply the bead to the box then set the connection or vice versa. Or maybe that doesn’t matter.

anyways, really had the same gameplan as you so would appreciate any updates. You also mentioned a video?

cheers!


----------

